# choose your only partner in the world



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

So, let's imaging you are left alone with only one person in the world. You are not allowed to choose the person itself, you can only choose the MBTI type of that person, meaning it can still be the most annoying one of that personality :laughing:
AND, you have to choose a different type than yours. 

Which one would you choose?


I'd order an INTP, please.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

would love to spend the rest of my time with an infj girl on an island.


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

ENFP pls :3


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I refuse to be pinned down.


----------



## Malorne (May 27, 2016)

leictreon said:


> ENFP pls :3


Seconded by another INFP! Seriously there is something so attractive about ENFPs but I can't quite put my finger on it. They're so magical and charming! They make you feel like everything is right in the world :blushed:


----------



## MrsAndrewJacoby (Apr 11, 2013)

At first, I thought the poll was about if I had to choose my SO's MBTI (I would've chosen ESFJ or ESFP). But when I read it was an end-of-the-world scenario, I picked ENTJ - because I'd need a capable, visionary type individual to help me figure out a plan to repopulate the earth, fix whatever caused said end-of-the-world scenario in the first place, and set up new institutions of order (government, schools, commerce, etc).


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

ESTJ (their skills are useful).


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

Wow, it looks like the ENFPs are the highest in demand. It kind of feels good.


----------



## JAH (Jun 20, 2016)

Surely an ISxJ. Logically I’d get an ISFJ, because we both would cover each other’s blind spots, but I don’t think Fe is useful in a two people world, so I’d get an ISTJ. 

They would be able to take care of every day matters, they are diligent and hard workers and they tend to see the flaws in my planning.

Another ENTJ is a tempting option too, but it’s likely we would end up killing each other.


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

As an INTP, I'd choose an ESFJ just for the lolz.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

Whichever person can entertain me the most until we both die so I can go out smiling/being happy. In this situation, happiness would probably be my main perogative. Historically, that could be any EXXP type or possibly EXFJ. But in the end, type wouldn't mean anything if they proved to be a fair companion period.


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

I might choose IxFP because even if I end up absolutely hating them at least they are likely to be non-intrusive and relatively quiet (Fi) even so. I'd choose ISFP because they are more different to me in terms of functions so I could learn more, be more entertained, more fun etc. And actually having said as well I've heard INFP's are stereotype of them tendency to be stalkers which goes against the reason I'd choose Fi dom in the first place (non intrusive) so another reason to pick ISFP.


----------



## _XXX_ (Oct 25, 2014)

I can't decide! erc2:

Whichever SJ chooses me, I suppose.

ISTJ, ESFJ, ESTJ, ISFJ....

I like SJ's, man. They've got things figured out ---- and they don't take 'no' for an answer (even if you're in the process of getting a restraining order on them, hahaha).

<ISTP


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

After giving this waaaay too much though, I'm going to have to go with INTJ. Even an INTJ taken to their worst possible conclusion as a person could help me survive, but chances are they'll also actually be decent people and thought-provoking to talk to, like most INTJs I know.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

I chose INFP but I'd equally take an ENFP.


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

ENFJ simply because this was the personality type of the only other person I knew for their MBTI who has been good to me recently.


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

MrsAndrewJacoby said:


> But when I read it was an end-of-the-world scenario,* I picked ENTJ *- because I'd need a capable, visionary type individual to help me figure out a plan to repopulate the earth, fix whatever caused said end-of-the-world scenario in the first place, and set up new institutions of order (government, schools, commerce, etc).



See, I agree with you and @Icy Heart to some extend, but then if I think about having to deal with them, not only leaving them alone to deal with all the stuff I'm not capable of doing and they would, then.. Oh god, no, please. No TJ for me


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

Katie Koopa said:


> As an INTP, I'd choose an ESFJ just for the lolz.


Worse than meth.


----------



## AzV (May 22, 2016)

INFP, so it's not tiring and I always be the one to talk.


----------



## Overdrive (Feb 22, 2013)

Imma go with INFP as well


----------

